# endlicher Automat



## xyZman (22. Feb 2012)

Hi,
ich habe hier ein paar Zustände gegeben :
Z = {1,2,4,5,6 } 
Ein = {a,b,c,d,e,f} 
Aus={a,b,c} 
Ü ={1,a,a,2),(2,b,a,1),(,2,c,b,3),(3,d,b,4),(,3,e,b,5),(4,e,b,6),(5,f,c,6),(6,e,c,5) }

Bevor ich dieses programmiertechnisch umsetzen kann muss ich erstmal wissen wie der Automat grafisch aufgebaut ist.

 ->Startzustand(1) ---a---(2)   , hier hätte ich ja nen Tripel ( 1,a,2 ). Wie stelle ich ( 1,a,a,2) dar ?
Würde mich freuen wenn mir wer helfen kann.


lg
Flo


----------



## SlaterB (22. Feb 2012)

> Wie stelle ich ( 1,a,a,2) dar ?
meinst du zu deinem Verständnis auf dem Stück Papier vor dir auf dem Tisch
oder ist das eine Java-Frage, willst du eine komplexe GUI bauen die das zeichnet?

oder geht es dir um Tripel vs 4-Tupel? was  ( 1,a,a,2) bedeutet sollte dir wohl erklärt worden sein wenn du die Aufgabe hast,
ich kann das nicht sagen, (falls mein Posting ohne Inhalt stört kann ich es löschen  )

wenn ich raten sollte ist es entweder ein Doppelbuchstabe auf dem Weg dahin, 
oder noch eher: Hin- + Rückweg, man kommt auch mit a von 2 nach 1,
allerdings gibts ja auch (2,b,a,1)...

der zweite Parameter schein immer aus der Menge 'aus' zu sein, ist auf a, b, c, beschränkt


----------



## xyZman (22. Feb 2012)

Hey,
ja bevor ich ne Gui bastel muss ich das mal aufm Papier zeichnen..
Allerdings hab ichs bisher nur mit Tripeln gemacht und kann mir grad nicht vorstellen wie der Automat im ganzen aussieht.


----------



## The_S (22. Feb 2012)

Deine Notation ist mir nicht so ganz klar. Aber ich würde das jetzt so interpretieren, dass wenn man sich in Zustand 1 befindet und die Eingabe a lautet, man in Zustand 2 übergehen soll und a ausgegeben wird. Für Zustand 2 wird bei b als Eingabe zu Zustand 1 gewechselt und a ausgegeben, bei c als Eingabe wird zu Zustand 3 gewechselt und b ausgegeben ... korrekt?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Feb 2012)

oh ja, ich zumindest möchte mich dem anschließen 
so kommt mir 'Ein' + 'Aus' auch etwas bekannter vor

zu zeichnen sind doch nur normale Pfeile mit dann 2 Beschriftungen an der Kante?


----------



## xyZman (22. Feb 2012)

So hab mal den Kulli geladen.

http://h9.abload.de/img/img_0093tczu3.jpg

Der Automat hat also keinen Endzustand oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Feb 2012)

der Verzicht auf Richtungen/ Pfeile ist bedenklich, 
woran soll man erkennen dass alles Richtung 5 und 6 strebt und nicht etwa im Kreis wieder zurück zu 2, 
nur daran auf welcher Seite die Beschriftungen stehen?
kein Endzustand ist dann auch meine Interpretation, derer aber wie zu sehen nicht zu sicher sein


----------



## XHelp (22. Feb 2012)

Das sieht wie ein Transduktor aus, wo allerdings die Ausgabe- und Übergangsfunktion vereint sind.
Jedoch hat auch ein Transduktor eine Menge der Endzustände. Ist die oben erwähnte Definition wirklich 1zu1 das, was gegeben ist?

P.S. Jo, scheint wohl legitim zu sein:


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transduktor_(Informatik) hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oft werden Übergangs- und Ausgabefunktion auch zu einer Übergangsrelation T ⊆ Q x (Σ ∪ {ε}) x Γ* x Q zusammengefasst.


Aber dann fehlt definitiv die Menge der Endzustände (selbst wenn es eine leere Menge ist)


----------



## xyZman (22. Feb 2012)

Dann hier die "fertige" Version






Dann hoffe ich mal ich habs soweit richtig interpretiert. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis mit den Eingaben und Ausgaben, hab ich garnicht gecheckt im ersten Moment.


----------



## XHelp (22. Feb 2012)

Naja, es steht nicht genau fest, dass 1 auch wirklich ein Startzustand ist.


----------



## xyZman (22. Feb 2012)

mh, ist er denn deterministisch ?

laut wiki





> ..der unter Eingabe eines Zeichens seines Eingabealphabetes (den möglichen Eingaben) von einem Zustand, in dem er sich befindet, in einen eindeutig bestimmten Folgezustand wechselt.


----------



## XHelp (22. Feb 2012)

Ja, ist er. Du hast nirgendwo Übergänge wie (1,a,a,2), (1,a,b,3), d.h. der einzige Nachfolger ist immer eindeutig bestimmbar.


----------

